# Too windy to jet ski fish so I took critter pic in the yard.



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Title pretty much says it all. Every time I walk outside there is some critter saying " take my picture!" There have been plenty to take. The snake was hanging around what is left of the tomato plants, now my wife will not go near it. Anybody know what kind of snake it is? It is only a 18" long. The bald eagles have been hanging around for over a month, same with the deer. I caught a couple hundred minnows today and fed a couple to my dog, they are his favorite treat. I kept the biggest ones. Cant wait till it calms down and I get back to fishing.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

brown water snake?










maybe a baby black racer










Fortunately it doesn't look fat enough to be a moccasin


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

I still can't tell. Here are a couple more.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm 95% sure that your snake is a juvenile black rat snake, or as they are technically called now, the Eastern Rat Snake. Those are some great pictures as usual. I especially like the whitetail doe. She is a very good size and looks super healthy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Eastern ratsnake. Common in VA, usually docile but will bite if provoked, stepped on, etc... Hope ya left it in the garden, itll keep the mice pop around your house in check when it cools off a lil more here shotly.


----------



## Rolo (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like a junevile black rat snake or eastern rat snake. Cool pictures.
Rolo


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

corn snake maybe?i dunno

whats that brid on the bottom, with teh thick bill


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. The last pic is a night heron.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Any idea what type of minna' that is, besides being a small one?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Any idea what type of minna' that is, besides being a small one?


i know right. when i first saw it i thought it was a snook:beer: oh well, wishful thinking.


----------



## bigbear607 (Nov 29, 2007)

id say corn snake. if it had a checkerboard pattern on its belly, its def a corn.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Any idea what type of minna' that is, besides being a small one?


It's a female striped killifish. They die a lot quicker in the bait box and on the hook than regular gudgeons.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great pics. Thnaks for sharing.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

adp29934 said:


> It's a female striped killifish. They die a lot quicker in the bait box and on the hook than regular gudgeons.


Thank you.


----------



## sandspikes1 (Jul 15, 2009)

I really love that picture of the immature yellow-crowned night heron. Such cool eyes. Great pics!


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Eastern Corn snake....Harmless and they make good pets too. Very mild mannered unless they get hungry.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks for sharing Brian


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

adp29934 said:


> It's a female striped killifish. They die a lot quicker in the bait box and on the hook than regular gudgeons.



That is right they are stipped killfish. They do die quicker. However I noticed this summer that the red's tore them up. I was fishing on more than one occasion where my fishing buddy and I were rigged up the same except he was using mullet and I was using kill fish and I was out fishing him about 3-1. The funny thing is that earlier in the year (before I knew what they were), I was tossing them back when I cast netted them.


----------



## beach_chic (Sep 1, 2007)

ohhh that gives me the heeebie geeebies.. I hate snakes!


----------

